# Question about CWM and Blur-based roms



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to ask a question about CWM and Blur-based roms. I have tried several of the so-called "2nd init" ROMS such as CM7 and MIUI.

I now want to explore the GB blur-based roms in that I really liked the blur camera, and use my phone to take a lot of pictures. Also want to have hdmi functionality again. I was not too happy with the camera options with the "2nd init" roms.

I have thus sbf'd to .602 stock, rooted, and installed clockwork mod. I thereafter installed ROM manager and am at the point at which I would like to flash to the newest version of CWM.

I know when I was flashing 2nd init roms, I would select the DROID X (2nd init) option for the CWM. However, in light of the fact that I want to flash a blur-based rom, I have 2 questions:

1) should I flash the CWM "Droid X 2nd init" or the "DROID X?"
2) is there a difference between the two?

Also, if anyone can give me suggestions for a blur-based rom, I would appreciate it. So far, I have read good things about Vortex and Sensei Mod roms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

kcirradx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question about CWM and Blur-based roms. I have tried several of the so-called "2nd init" ROMS such as CM7 and MIUI.
> 
> ...


On blur, you use only the non 2nd init option.. You only flash 2nd init if you are ALREADY on cm7, liquid, miui, etc.. you can flash whatever rom from within either recovery.


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> On blur, you use only the non 2nd init option.. You only flash 2nd init if you are ALREADY on cm7, liquid, miui, etc.. you can flash whatever rom from within either recovery.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

kcirradx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask a question about CWM and Blur-based roms. I have tried several of the so-called "2nd init" ROMS such as CM7 and MIUI.
> 
> ...


U can use droid 2 bootstrapper or rom manager either onee is fine. If ur gonna use rom manager i recommend flashing the Droid 2 version. They tend to have less issues on the DX and alot of people experience problems trying to flash with the Droid X recovery.

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Droid 2 bootstrap is not necessary anymore. It was necessary before the DX bootstrap was updated for GB and 2nd-init. Since its been updated the DX ones work just as fine as the D2 recovery, I have not heard about anyone having any issues since then, usually its user error (i.e. selecting standard CWM DX rather than 2nd-init when they need it)

FYI, another good blur-based (or mixed AOSP and Blur, but with the Blur features your looking for) is Liberty, new version in Dev threads, I've heard alot of good things about it so far, as well as Vortex.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Droid 2 bootstrap is not necessary anymore. It was necessary before the DX bootstrap was updated for GB and 2nd-init. Since its been updated the DX ones work just as fine as the D2 recovery, I have not heard about anyone having any issues since then, usually its user error (i.e. selecting standard CWM DX rather than 2nd-init when they need it)
> 
> FYI, another good blur-based (or mixed AOSP and Blur, but with the Blur features your looking for) is Liberty, new version in Dev threads, I've heard alot of good things about it so far, as well as Vortex.


Was not aware they had fixed the droid x cwm issues. Personally using the droid x 1st init cwm in rom manager i had nothing but problems (problems flashing, backups getting bad md5s and reboots into cwm on every boot) after flashing the droid 2 cwm none of these problems exist. This was all done within the last month so im just speaking from recent experience. BTW im on liberty 3 v2.0 and have tried vortex and they are both excellent roms.

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a little input. After being on MIUI for months, I just flashed the current Liberty and it offers some nice choices for stock apps for aosp, blur or CM7 based in the "customizer", including the camera. I think blur camera is the default. Seems to work better than MIUI I think. For what it's worth.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Was not aware they had fixed the droid x cwm issues. Personally using the droid x 1st init cwm in rom manager i had nothing but problems (problems flashing, backups getting bad md5s and reboots into cwm on every boot) after flashing the droid 2 cwm none of these problems exist. This was all done within the last month so im just speaking from recent experience. BTW im on liberty 3 v2.0 and have tried vortex and they are both excellent roms.
> 
> If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


Do you mean ROM manager or boot manager? I've heard of possible issues with the DX bootstrap pertaining to boot manager with some 2nd-init roms but had not heard nor myself had any issues with it on ROM manager. I had always assumed (mind you I could be wrong) that it was updated around the same time as the 2nd-init hack since they had to update it to incorporate that feature anyways. I was always wary to use a logwrapper for a different device and so have personally never once used the Droid 2 wrapper and have never had issues.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Do you mean ROM manager or boot manager? I've heard of possible issues with the DX bootstrap pertaining to boot manager with some 2nd-init roms but had not heard nor myself had any issues with it on ROM manager. I had always assumed (mind you I could be wrong) that it was updated around the same time as the 2nd-init hack since they had to update it to incorporate that feature anyways. I was always wary to use a logwrapper for a different device and so have personally never once used the Droid 2 wrapper and have never had issues.


ment rom manager. I don't use boot manager. Maybe it was just a conflict between liberty and rom manager but i know that d2 bootstrapper has never given any probs so ill stick with the d2 flash in CWM. I guess as with anything results will vary from person to person

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information. I have tried Vortex and Liberty. I really like both.

This question is somewhat related to my original question. The primary reason why I wanted to go to a blur based rom is that I was having overexposed picture issues with MIUI 10.21 (and 10.28) when I took a picture of daylight scenery from a shaded area.

I believed that maybe it was a ROM issue, and wanted to go to a blur rom for the camera. I sbf'd back to .602, rooted, and flashed Liberty. To my surprise, I was still suffering from the overexposure issues with Liberty. I thereafter sbf'd back to .602 stock to see if the overexposed pictures would exist. They still exist on stock .602.

I can't figure out what caused this problem. Prior to flashing MIUI, I had no camera issues for over 1 year, using various ROMS. I can't even get a replacement since I just left the warranty period.

If anyone can give me suggestions on how to resolve this short of forking out money to get a galaxy nexus, I would appreciate it!


----------

